# More Chain questions.



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 17, 2012)

O.K. I have this chain     H30 072G   325  .050"/1.3mm
I understand the  072   # chain links
                            325  ?
                            .050  is the size of the groove in the bar.
So what is H30 ?
How can I have two chains 325/.050/072   one has H23???
                                            325/.050/072   one has H30
Can I run them both on my 350 with the 18" bar?
I would like to understand so when I go get a full chisel RS or a LPX from an Oregon dealer I will have a clue!!


This crapp is getting to much  need much beer!


----------



## gregbesia (Nov 17, 2012)

H30 is a narrow kerf chain. I am still a novice, but I understand that you will need a narrow kerf bar as well to use this chain.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 17, 2012)

You are correct:

.325 = pitch
.050 = gauge
 Kerf = width of cut.

H23 is .325 pitch standard kerf chain. H30 is .325 narrow kerf (NK) chain. You can run either on a the same length .325 pitch NK bar, but you can't run NK chain on a standard kerf bar (chain would cut a narrower kerf than the bar).


----------



## Halligan (Nov 18, 2012)

Narrow kerf chain was designed to compliment smaller displacement saws. I believe all narrow kerf chain is safety chain as well meaning it's not available in full chisel. I've also read that the narrow kerf bars can flex more than regular kerf causing crooked cut's but I have nothing to back what I "read".

Your saw was likely sold with a narrow kerf bar and H30 chain. I don't think you can even find a full chisel chain in a store like TSC, Lowes, Home Depot as all their saw's are narrow kerf homeowner saws.

My advice is if you want to run a full chisel chain then get a new regular kerf bar along with the chisel chain.

On my Husqvarna 45 I run 16" H30 narrow kerf bar and chain. On my 346xp I run 18" .325 .058" semi or full chisel chain. The difference from narrow kerf to full chisel is big, trust me.

May I suggest you purchase a pair of saw chap's if you don't own them already. Full chisel will cut flesh and bone nicely.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 19, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> O.K. I have this chain H30 072G 325 .050"/1.3mm
> I understand the 072 # chain links
> 325 ?
> .050 is the size of the groove in the bar.
> ...


 
Short answer: Yes 

Hxx is the chain type just like Stihl's RMC3, RSC, PM, etc... or Oregon LPX, VPX, etc..

Walk into a Stihl dealer, tell the guy at the counter you'd like a chain, 23RSC-72 (if he doesn't have a pre-cut loop then he'll have to cut one off the reel for you), collect your treasure, pay the man, and get going! You can run that chain on your current bar or upgrade to a stiffer bar as Halligan suggested.

Husky chain is made by Oregon (true for most OEM's except Stihl).



Halligan said:


> Full chisel will cut flesh and bone nicely.


 
So will "safety" chain.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 19, 2012)

[quote="Halligan, post: 1249793, member: 21257"

May I suggest you purchase a pair of saw chap's if you don't own them already. Full chisel will cut flesh and bone nicely.[/quote]

Got some! Do these make my ass look big???





You got to have one of these babies!!




Am I violating some code by mixing manufacturer???


----------



## Halligan (Nov 19, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> [quote="Halligan, post: 1249793, member: 21257"
> 
> May I suggest you purchase a pair of saw chap's if you don't own them already. Full chisel will cut flesh and bone nicely.


 
Got some! Do these make my ass look big???




You got to have one of these babies!!




Am I violating some code by mixing manufacturer???[/quote]

I'm not one to enforce fashion code but yes your ass does look big in those.

As for the helmet, I should invest in one. I do wear eye and hearing protection but no helmet yet.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 20, 2012)

Halligan said:


> As for the helmet, I should invest in one. I do wear eye and hearing protection but no helmet yet.


Works great with those pesky branches You know the one that fall from above, or when you are tossing brush in to piles!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 23, 2012)

So I went and got an Oregon 20LPX072 chain.
I put all three side by each and 
1: Oregon looks like they make Husk's
2: Hard to tell the diff

Top one Oregon 20LPX072
Second one Husquvarna H23 
Last       one Husquvarna H30





So whats the diff? Other then the blue color.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 23, 2012)

No difference.Oregon makes Husky's chains in addition to their bars.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 23, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> So whats the diff? Other then the blue color.


 
All three of those are "safety" chains due to the single humped drive links.  The top two are full chisel and the bottom one is a semi-chisel or "chipper" type chain.

Oregon makes most, if not all, other OEM's bars and chains except for Stihl.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 29, 2012)

O.K.
I went and found a Stihl chain   23RCS72E




First we have 23RCS72E
Second          20LPX072
Next               H30  072G
Last               H23   072GX

The Stihl chain does looks like it has some bite to it!
I will have to give it a test run !
Oh Ya
That stihl is the only one I could find no" RC" just" RCS"
Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 29, 2012)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> That stihl is the only one I could find no" RC" just" RCS"


 
RS is the old version of RSC.  Difference is that the cutters are mounted on an ever so slight angle and this helps with vibration.  Otherwise identical.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## bogydave (Nov 29, 2012)

Few handy charts
Stihl chart:



Woodcutter Sup chart:



Bailey's ( .375 ) 3/8 X .050


----------

